# calling all pet shop owners 4 help!



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

hi, i am opening a pet shop in may. i have some suppliers already but i would like to see if i could get the products cheaper. so i would like to know if there are any pet shop owners who can tell me who there suppliers are for food, equiptment and animals. also who you have your insurance with. so far i have only managed to find 1 insurance company how will cover everything i need. contact numbers, websites and/or e-mail addresses would really help

thanks rosanna


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

here we go again 

roseanna why dont you pm wohic, she was very helpful last time


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

I am a Manager of a Petshop up in Edinburgh, so can probably help out as I deal with all the ordering, new suppliers etc in my shop. Drop me a PM if you want.

p.s. Despite being in Edinburgh, a couple of our suppliers come from way down South, plus I used to work in a shop in Lincolnshire- so knew the suppliers there too lol!


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

ami_j said:


> here we go again
> 
> roseanna why dont you pm wohic, she was very helpful last time



Oooo have I missed something??:blush:


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

im not starting anything. i am asking advice just like i was last time. there are so many suppliers out there im not sure who is best to use. when it comes to animals, the only supplier i can get in touch with is simons rodents and im not 100% with using them, im just looking for ideas and a little advice


----------



## Adams Corns (Aug 5, 2010)

Supapets are pretty cheap we use them on just a few bird things in the shop where i do work Experience


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

thank you very much. i will call them in the moning


----------



## Adams Corns (Aug 5, 2010)

Your Welcome


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

rosanna123 said:


> im not starting anything. i am asking advice just like i was last time. there are so many suppliers out there im not sure who is best to use. when it comes to animals, the only supplier i can get in touch with is simons rodents and im not 100% with using them, im just looking for ideas and a little advice


seeing the animals that come from there i wouldnt. how is finding local breeders going?


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

not sre if anybody is going to want to give you there suppliers. supposed to be in competition with each other arn't you ???

you have the whole world at your hands with the internet in front of you


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

insurance wise try these: Welcome there animal insurance specialists.

from a retail standpoint the only way to really cut costs is to order in bulk, how much storage space do you have available?


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

ami_j said:


> seeing the animals that come from there i wouldnt. how is finding local breeders going?


not very well, i have had a couple get in touch but that it and it only things like rabbits and rats, nothing else at the mo



beardys said:


> not sre if anybody is going to want to give you there suppliers. supposed to be in competition with each other arn't you ???
> 
> you have the whole world at your hands with the internet in front of you


 
they will be a long way from me. i am doing a shop, not a website. depending on how things go in a year or so, i may do a website as well but not at the moment


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

miss_ferret said:


> insurance wise try these: Welcome there animal insurance specialists.
> 
> from a retail standpoint the only way to really cut costs is to order in bulk, how much storage space do you have available?


 
thank you, i will try them. storage wise i have a 13ftx11ft room. we may be moving to a house soon that has a garage so i may have more room there


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

I'd be surprised if many people are willing to give you their suppliers - as you will be setting up in competition. Those who are offering advice should be commended for going far, far above the call of duty - very good people.


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

i dont see how i would be compation, i am going to be opening a local pet shop. 99.9% of the people on here live no where near me. and i dont see people wanting to travel over 20 miles or more just to come to my shop if they have one just down the road


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

rosanna123 said:


> not very well, i have had a couple get in touch but that it and it only things like rabbits and rats, nothing else at the mo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


honestly i would just start off with the basics  the way money is you will have more people wanting rabbits , hamsters or rats then expensive parrots


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

rosanna123 said:


> not very well, i have had a couple get in touch but that it and it only things like rabbits and rats, nothing else at the mo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why dont you open a shop with no pets, you have no idea how the pets ife will end up.
I only have a supplier for rabbit food, to add to my homemade mix, i can try get there number, there in preston.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Batleys are a nationwide cash and carry that also do pet wholesale. You really need to get your drivers license (or somebody who'll drive for you) before getting everything all sorted for this shop you are opening in May.


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

your pet shop opens in may right?

well maybe you should have sought out decent suppliers and insurance before you decided to open??

just a thought


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

I thought you had all the suppliers and insurance sorted?

Remember " I want it so im gonna have it" :no1:


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

i am still going through everything. it will all be sorted for may. 

a pet shop where i live with no animals or only your basic everyday animals will not succeed, this is why i want to stock other animals as well


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Batleys are a nationwide cash and carry that also do pet wholesale. You really need to get your drivers license (or somebody who'll drive for you) before getting everything all sorted for this shop you are opening in May.


Was going to sugges that because have a card for the pet side now 

Good job i read the whole post first tho.


you could try the actual manufactures f the products your wanting to sell they are cheapest youll get.


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

thats what i have been thinking of but there are so many


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

rosanna123 said:


> i am still going through everything. it will all be sorted for may.
> 
> a pet shop where i live with no animals or only your basic everyday animals will not succeed, this is why i want to stock other animals as well


do you have the knowledge to care properly for the other animals, and the knowledge to be able to tell people about them in detail?

i noticed a thread u posted asking about enclosure sizes, this is something you should know if your planning on stocking those types of animals, you shouldnt need to ask it on a forum.

i personally dont think you have researched it enough.

i ran a rescue (bit different to a pet shop) but its bloody hard and very very expensive to care for the animals.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

rosanna123 said:


> i am still going through everything. it will all be sorted for may.
> 
> a pet shop where i live with no animals or only your basic everyday animals will not succeed, this is why i want to stock other animals as well


load of rubbish , my friend sells supplies and she does very well
you need to think what your going to do with these animals if they dont sell, you said yourself room is limited


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

You need a different type of license for more exotic pets and puppies/kittens. You have to enquire about these once opened and they arent always granted. My local petshop was refused a license for exotic mammals and puppies/kittens due to his lack of knowledge and space.
They suggested he got an NVQ in animal care before they would even reconsider the license.


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

there has been 2 pet shops where i live close down in the last 10-15yrs neither of them stocked animals. i have been down to the town and asked people what they would want from a pet shop. out of the 100 people i asked 60-75% of them said that they would like a shop near then (e.g in my town) that stocked animals, not just the normal rabbits, hamsters ect. but unusal birds, inverts, and others. yes i do have the knowlege to care for them. i asked encloser size as i only knew sizes for 1-2 animals, and i wanted to make sure that the enclosers were of a suitable size if not then larger than needed.


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> You need a different type of license for more exotic pets and puppies/kittens. You have to enquire about these once opened and they arent always granted. My local petshop was refused a license for exotic mammals and puppies/kittens due to his lack of knowledge and space.
> They suggested he got an NVQ in animal care before they would even reconsider the license.


i have spoken to the licencing people and all is fine,


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

A lovely couple by me that have had a supplies only shop for YEARS and have a very large customer base and good name, are closing on the 18th because they are starting to feel the recession. And they don't have all the overheads (because they run from a market stall) that you would have in a shop, nor do they have the daily care of animals. Some of the animals you are wanting to "stock" have very expensive and in depth needs and are not quick turnovers (ie: they aren't something that every person is going to know about, so will not sell regularly). You really have not thought of even the most basic needs of opening a pet shop if you are asking about wholesalers THREE MONTHS before you are due to open. This should have been done and sorted MONTHS ago. You can't just wake up one morning and say "I'm going to open a pet shop" (or any business). It takes time, thought, planning.


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

and that is what i have been doing. i have been going over and over and over everything. where i am currently doing my business plan, i have having to go over it all again. i need to know who i will have supplying my for my business plan. i am going of a course next week to help me with the business plan as well and check that i have been through everything. by the the start of march i will have the funding. the beginning of April i will be paying for the insurance, licenses, etc. i will be sorting the shop out getting all the enclosures built, shelving in, till, desk etc. then i will be ordering all the stock. all will be ready for the start of may. i have it all planned out, time schedule of what needs to be done by when, rotas for when the shop opens of what needs doing and when each day.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, good luck.


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

thank you


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

beardys said:


> you have the whole world at your hands with the internet in front of you





rosanna123 said:


> they will be a long way from me. i am doing a shop, not a website. depending on how things go in a year or so, i may do a website as well but not at the moment


Really if you can't understand the plain English that tells you that you can do all this research - suppliers and pricing - on the internet, then how on earth are you going to run a business??

You should be doing your own research, not using everyone else's.

Are you planning on doing any sort of homechecking or giving the right advice on housing and feeding all these animals you're going to sell?

And have you considered what you will do with the baby animals that don't sell and end up as adults that no-one will want to buy, cos they all want cutesy babies? Those are the ones that you will end up giving away because you can't sell them and so you lose your purchase price and all the food they've been eating while waiting to be sold. There's profit gone straight away!


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

feorag said:


> Really if you can't understand the plain English that tells you that you can do all this research - suppliers and pricing - on the internet, then how on earth are you going to run a business??
> 
> You should be doing your own research, not using everyone else's.
> 
> ...


i am not using very one elses research, i have said that there are some many suppliers out there, i would like ideas of who everyone else uses, i am doing my own research at the same time.

i cant exactly tell customers that i must go to their home and check it out before they can buy an animal from my shop, but every animal will come with a care sheet.

yes i have considered what will happen with animals that dont sell.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Firstly I notice you say 'I have it all planned out' a lot, but you don't have the details worked out all... also, I know you are looking at the Princes Trust grant, but I notice that it has changed since I last looked and it is now an 'enterprising scheme' in which 'start up funds may be awarded but by completeing the course you are not in any way garenteed to get funds' and so, have you already done the whole course? (In part I'm interested to know because when my brother applied they required that he went to different lectures in different cities, and you can't drive) 

Another thing is that, when asking a questionaire and people say that they would like a pet shop that had interesting animals in it... that is not to say they are interested in BUYING any of them. I go to Pets at Home every week to the see bunnies with my toddler, and I would love to see more exciting animals (though not at P&H, that would be a sad sight), the point is though, I never buy any... and since gaining more kowledge in pet care and animal welfare etc. I probably wouldn't buy from a pet store again... Pet stores for me are somewhere accessible that I can go to, see animals, and then if I see something I like, I research the animal, see if it would suit me, my family and lifestyle, and then if I decide it does, I look for a breeder or reputable place in which I can purchase it... To stand out, YOU need to be that 'reputable place'. You need a VAST amount of knowledge on every single animal you 'stock'. 

I'm affraid I can't help you with suppliers but I do have another suggestion... 

As everyone keeps saying that you can not make a profit on selling animals, only the equipment and animals are used to bring in custom etc. 
I know you are unable to sell animals from rescues, but if you could chat to a rescue, and agree to advertise yourself as 'in support of... (their cause' and put posters up etc. You may be able to have animals from the rescue on display? You would obviously not sell them but it would bring in customers and you could chat to them about the cause, tell them to go along to the rescue and chat to the people their, and when they decide they would like the animal that they saw or maybe another different species at the rescue, or whatever, then I BET they'd come to your for their caging and food every week, new toys etc. You build up a close relationship with the customers because you both feel like you've done a good thing and you have a love animals in common. 
You'd have to work hard on getting a rescue in on it because they might think 'all pet shops are bad' as that's where most of the rescues begun, sold to unknowledgable people... but you could prove you were waaay different. It would deffinately benefit both the pet shop and rescues if YOU could make it work.

I think it's an amazing idea anyway, It makes people feel good to rescue and not just buy from a rodent farm.


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

em_40 said:


> Firstly I notice you say 'I have it all planned out' a lot, but you don't have the details worked out all... also, I know you are looking at the Princes Trust grant, but I notice that it has changed since I last looked and it is now an 'enterprising scheme' in which 'start up funds may be awarded but by completeing the course you are not in any way garenteed to get funds' and so, have you already done the whole course? (In part I'm interested to know because when my brother applied they required that he went to different lectures in different cities, and you can't drive) no, i am not going through princes trust anymore, funds will not be awarded on completing the course, I NEVER SAID THAT, the course is to help me with my business plan and checking that i have everything sorted. IF i get turned down by banks then THEY can help me with funds.
> 
> Another thing is that, when asking a questionaire and people say that they would like a pet shop that had interesting animals in it... that is not to say they are interested in BUYING any of them. I go to Pets at Home every week to the see bunnies with my toddler, and I would love to see more exciting animals (though not at P&H, that would be a sad sight), the point is though, I never buy any... and since gaining more kowledge in pet care and animal welfare etc. I probably wouldn't buy from a pet store again... Pet stores for me are somewhere accessible that I can go to, see animals, and then if I see something I like, I research the animal, see if it would suit me, my family and lifestyle, and then if I decide it does, I look for a breeder or reputable place in which I can purchase it... To stand out, YOU need to be that 'reputable place'. You need a VAST amount of knowledge on every single animal you 'stock'. i do have the knowledge for the animals i will be stocking. where i live there is no one around here (that i know of) breeding and selling the animals that i would like to stock
> 
> ...


i have been thinking about this. i WILL be selling animals, but i have also thought of advatising rescues ect.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

The thing is, Rosanna, you keep asking for advice, but you don't seem to actually take any of the advice given on board. So many people on here have to pick up the pieces of ill-equipped (and ill-advised) pet shops selling animals (especially exotics), but you don't seem to listen anything anybody is saying. 

You can't possibly have everything thought out, since just yesterday or the day before you were sure at least part of your funding was going to be coming from the Princess Trust and now you know they won't fund you. Banks won't either without any back up, and since you don't have anything to use as collateral, where are you going to get your start up funds? I am not being nasty, but truthful. These are things that you should have had sorted out months ago. Three months is not enough time for everything you still need to accomplish.


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

Amalthea said:


> The thing is, Rosanna, you keep asking for advice, but you don't seem to actually take any of the advice given on board. So many people on here have to pick up the pieces of ill-equipped (and ill-advised) pet shops selling animals (especially exotics), but you don't seem to listen anything anybody is saying.
> 
> You can't possibly have everything thought out, since just yesterday or the day before you were sure at least part of your funding was going to be coming from the Princess Trust and now you know they won't fund you. Banks won't either without any back up, and since you don't have anything to use as collateral, where are you going to get your start up funds? I am not being nasty, but truthful. These are things that you should have had sorted out months ago. Three months is not enough time for everything you still need to accomplish.


i do take the advice i am given on board, when it is the advice i have asked for. i dont take kindly to being put down. 

and i have NEVER said that the prices trust will not fund me, nor did i say that i was going to use them. all i said is that i could. 1066 have offered me something alot better and so i am going to use them. AS I HAVE SAID SO MANY TIMES NOW:devil: IF i get turned down with the banks then 1066 can help me out and WILL give me a loan


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

'no, i am not going through princes trust anymore, funds will not be awarded on completing the course, I NEVER SAID THAT, the course is to help me with my business plan and checking that i have everything sorted. IF i get turned down by banks then THEY can help me with funds.' 
bit deffensive but ok, are you not having any problems getting to the courses?
I'm thinking of going that route for my own business ideas but I figured I'd get driving first.

i do have the knowledge for the animals i will be stocking. where i live there is no one around here (that i know of) breeding and selling the animals that i would like to stock 
Ok, but I've got my boyfriend to drive 40 minutes in the dark to get a leopard gecko, I went 2.5 hours on the train to go to a reptile talk and look at crested geckos. I spent 1.5 hours on the train to get my Chinese Water dragon and I travel almost an hour regularly to go to a reptile store that I like... So, 'around here' will mean absolutely nothing if your customers are like I am, and I can't drive... imagine if I could! 

i have been thinking about this. i WILL be selling animals, but i have also thought of advatising rescues ect. 
I'm saddened that you turned down the most amazing idea ever (modest? lol)
Makes me want to start up a pet store to show you my idea, blows yours out of the water. Aahwell... advertising rescues is nice atleast, they probably won't be so keen on the idea when you stock up on animals they might be looking after in a year though... That said P&H often do dog sponsery things... The biggest profit of P&H is in dog food though, and they don't sell puppies...


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

the course is a 2 bus rides away from me, it means i have to be out of my flat at 7am to get there for 9.30 but its worth it. did you try business link, thats where i found 1066.

alot of people where i live dont drive and i added a question like this into my questionaire, most people said that they would be more likely to own a pet that they liked if they didnt have to travel very far to get it.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

You say that you want to stock exotics and you know how to care for everything you want to stock, but just a couple months ago you were trying to find exotic keepers to welcome you into their homes to see how the animals they keep are cared for. Did that go well, then? 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...620717-looking-exotic-owners-east-sussex.html


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

rosanna123 said:


> hi, i am opening a pet shop in may. *i have some suppliers already but i would like to see if i could get the products cheaper. so i would like to know if there are any pet shop owners who can tell me who there suppliers are for food, equiptment and animals.* also who you have your insurance with. so far i have only managed to find 1 insurance company how will cover everything i need. contact numbers, websites and/or e-mail addresses would really help
> 
> thanks rosanna





rosanna123 said:


> i am not using very one elses research, i have said that there are some many suppliers out there, i would like ideas of who everyone else uses, i am doing my own research at the same time.


So what are you doing - you're asking if any other pet shop owners can tell you who their suppliers are - that's using their research, time and experience as a shortcut to doing the work yourself, surely???



rosanna123 said:


> yes i have considered what will happen with animals that dont sell.


So what will you do with the ones that don't sell?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

And just last year you wanted to open a rescue?!? Don't you get that the two are completely different things and, like I've already said, rescues are continuously picking up the pieces from pet shops. Both endeavours require a lot more thought than asking a few questions on a forum.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

rosanna123 said:


> the course is a 2 bus rides away from me, it means i have to be out of my flat at 7am to get there for 9.30 but its worth it. did you try business link, thats where i found 1066.
> 
> alot of people where i live dont drive and i added a question like this into my questionaire, most people said that they would be more likely to own a pet that they liked if they didnt have to travel very far to get it.


Aah, when my brother did it, the first few were in a nearby city and the others were all over and so he could never complete it. Deffinately worth getting up early, I agree, the scheme seems brilliant, I will have to work my butt of so that I don't near 30 by the time I have enough money saved up XD
And no I didn't really look at business link, and I can't see where it says about 1066

In the case of most people not driving, and I don't mean to offend, and as I already said, I myself do not drive. BUT most people, do drive... and so I would ASSUME that either most people are elderly, and like to take the bus, or are 'below the poverty line'. 
The elderly, God bless them, may make wanderful pet owners, but I don't see them buying exotics, and I think most would have a cat or dog and not much else, maybe an aviary? 
And well... people who can not afford to say, run a car, or eat, can not generally afford to look after their animals, and can not afford vetinary care. 
OFCOURSE that MAY not be the case... but it's not a chance I personally would like to risk, neither having animals and no one buying them nor people buying them and them dying due to lack of funds.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

rosanna123 said:


> hi, i am opening a pet shop in may. i have some suppliers already but i would like to see if i could get the products cheaper. so i would like to know if there are any pet shop owners who can tell me who there suppliers are for food, equiptment and animals. *also who you have your insurance with. so far i have only managed to find 1 insurance company how will cover everything i need*. contact numbers, websites and/or e-mail addresses would really help
> 
> thanks rosanna


In your last thread, you said you had found insurance for £600 a year! Now your saying you only checked one insurance company? Mmm, very thorough!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ami_j said:


> here we go again
> 
> roseanna why dont you pm *wohic,* she was very helpful last time


You mean Athravan hun


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

rosanna123 said:


> there has been 2 pet shops where i live close down in the last 10-15yrs neither of them stocked animals. i have been down to the town and asked people what they would want from a pet shop. out of the 100 people i asked 60-75% of them said that they would like a shop near then (e.g in my town) that stocked animals, not just the normal rabbits, hamsters ect. but unusal birds, inverts, and others. yes i do have the knowlege to care for them. i asked encloser size as i only knew sizes for 1-2 animals, and i wanted to make sure that the enclosers were of a suitable size if not then larger than needed.


Oooits like Family Fortunes! 

They would only have said they wanted you to stock animals so they could send the kids up to th shop when they were getting under their feet!


----------



## pgag_1_york (Mar 12, 2008)

if most ppl in your town dont drive do you have a local vet thats has experience in all the exotics you wish to sell

also as your last thread was locked i couldnt reply but if you use simons rodents you will prob end up with animals like this please take note of the top hog in the link here: A Selection of Success Stories


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

''I spent a good 30 minutes giving you advice when you first asked about running a pet shop and have helped as much as I could on your other thread as many other people including several shop owners took the time to do.

After the comments you've made on this thread, certainly I won't bother in the future!

Closed due to abuse/swearing/ranting.'' - Athravan


I don't think they are willing to help anymore, but yes, the first post was very helpful indeed. I have it bookmarked for future refence myself XD


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Those little hoggys are so cute, and their stories so sad.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> You mean Athravan hun


yes i did lol whoops


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ami_j said:


> yes i did lol whoops


Im issuing you with a warning for that mistake! :devil:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Im issuing you with a warning for that mistake! :devil:


im issuing you with a day ban for having the audacity to correct me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ami_j said:


> im issuing you with a day ban for having the audacity to correct me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:gasp:
Im issuing you with a black eye cos I want to! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> :gasp:
> Im issuing you with a black eye cos I want to! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i will bite you!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ami_j said:


> i will bite you!


:gasp: :censor:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> :gasp: :censor:


thats exactly what you will say when i bite you :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ami_j said:


> thats exactly what you will say when i bite you :lol2:


I don't doubt it!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> I don't doubt it!


:lol2::flrt:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

em_40 said:


> And well... people who can not afford to say, run a car, or eat, can not generally afford to look after their animals, and can not afford vetinary care.
> OFCOURSE that MAY not be the case... but it's not a chance I personally would like to risk, neither having animals and no one buying them nor people buying them and them dying due to lack of funds.


Cough. Definitely not always the case. I dont drive because a. I've left it too late to learn and b. I cant afford to now I have commitments to the animals I keep.

Doesn't mean I wont spent hundreds on a vet bill, or that any of my animals are starving.

:lol2:

But in response to the OP, you've heard many horror stories about where mass bred animals come from and how they are kept, and you claim to have wanted to run a rescue. So how come, if you're the kind hearted person who'd want to run a rescue, you'd be ok with still going to the mass breeders for your animals in the name of profit?

Sorry - but after all the advice you've had, if you're still going to stock animals, I've no respect for you at all.


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

the rescue was for snails. but hear we go again just be cause you lot dont want me to stock animals i should do as you say, then my business will fail. im not taking part any more, thanks to thoughs who have given me the advice that i asked for


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> Cough. Definitely not always the case. I dont drive because a. I've left it too late to learn and b. I cant afford to now I have commitments to the animals I keep.
> 
> Doesn't mean I wont spent hundreds on a vet bill, or that any of my animals are starving.
> 
> ...


i agree i cant drive but i travel to good pet shops from my local area just to get the best for my animals.
but i got a good vet local so i dont need to travel far for that.


----------



## Reptacular Ltd (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi 

Thought that we would chip in on this thread. We have a reputable store and people come from all over the country and Ireland to purchase stock, etc. We also do alot of travelling helping breeders, and any one else out who needs our help. We genuinely care for the animals, and question any one who buys one, we also issue caresheets with all animals, and if we are not satisfied that the owners are up to looking after the aniamls they dont go, simple as that. 

As for running the shop, etc. Then thats a different story. You do need to be knowledgable, in the animal requirements (housing, diet, humidity, temps, health defects, sexing, mating, handling, etc, etc). Therefore you need to know about everything you sell in depth, plus more as people are always asking questions like Can you get this?, how easy are they to keep? how will they be to handle? etc, etc. You cannot lecture customers if you do not know the information yourself off the top of your head without reading it up. Dont get me wrong nobody expects you to know everything about every animal, as this is impossible but you need to know at least the basics if not more. Without my work in the shop, breeding, etc, etc i spend alot of time reading to ensure that i am up to date and knowledgable about most reptiles, we all learn something new everyday.

*Running a shop:*

You need to be good with customers, including aftercare, good with animals and staff, have good contacts who will breed for you, or supply you with top quality animals. You also need to be at the shop 7 days a week even if only to check on the animals. You cannot get a PSL until you are set up ready to open, as they want to see the finished products, as well as your knowledge. They will do regular checks. Also you have to factor in things dont always sell, i have some really rare boas in but i have had some for a year. The mark up on animals are not great as the competition with other shops, breeders is immense. We sell corns at £20, leos at £20, boas at £40, beardies at £10, etc. You do not make money on animals, you make money on the accessories, but you need the animals in to sell with the set ups. 

Your costs are going to be along the following depending on size and stock around £20000 per year before you take a wage, therefore imagine how much stock you need to sell to make that.

Plus vets bills, damaged, ill, dead stock, damaged stock, out of date stock, etc, etc. 

You will also be working 70 hours plus a week. Dont forget the animals need constant cleaning out, feeding, stock checking, orders, delivering.

Also this is not including changing your bedding in the full shop monthly (for our reptiles), which can cost a fair bit. 

And at this time of the reccession its hard for people wanting to open a business. We are probably one of the lucky ones who are ok due to our reputation, without that reputation shops will be struggling at the moment. 

I would stongly suggest researching for at least another year, and buying some of the animals you want to stock so you can keep them for a bit to get to know about them. Then when you open your shop you already have some stock, and hands on knowledge, which in my eyes is as needed as much as any qualification. 

As for a list of my suppliers and breeders


??? NO CHANCE ???


Thanks.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ofcourse, I said that it is not always the case. I also said that I myself do not drive. I also said that even I, unable to drive have traveled hours on the train to get to a good pet store. 
When doing market research though you have to draw correlations between trends, and these days, most people drive. Through a town centre you will ofcourse get mostly foot traffic though. Even if they can drive. 
In my city, I would say that most people do drive, however in my area I would say under 50% do (though I have not specifically done traffic serveys). This area would be a good place to set up a store in the hope of foot traffic, however I don't think it would get many responsible pet owners in it. It would get bored skiving kids and young parents who want to shut up their moaning child by buying it a hamster. I would deffinately not wish to sell exotics here. Even though there are some responsible people, and there are probably (though I don't know of any of others) exotics owners. 
I think selling exotics will only be successful if you set up a store with a good enough reputation, publicity and accessebility for people to travel. 

Getting people to buy stock and handing out a care sheet isn't enough. People shouldn't buy an animal they've never heard of before, and expect it to thrive. Aren't you expecting to have things like raccoons and coati 'to order'? Even the smaller things like sugar gliders and APH, are ending up in rescues more and more because they are too easy for people to get hold of without a clue for their care. Plus they cost 100s sometimes 1000s to buy, and their upkeep and vetinary care is expensive too. 
When you asked your questionaire did the majority really say they were willing to spend 100s on an animal??


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

Reptacular Ltd said:


> Hi
> 
> Thought that we would chip in on this thread. We have a reputable store and people come from all over the country and Ireland to purchase stock, etc. We also do alot of travelling helping breeders, and any one else out who needs our help. We genuinely care for the animals, and question any one who buys one, we also issue caresheets with all animals, and if we are not satisfied that the owners are up to looking after the aniamls they dont go, simple as that.
> 
> ...


Wow - that's what I call a good 'pet shop' wish you were closer!


----------



## missyrain (Feb 14, 2009)

Reptacular Ltd said:


> Hi
> 
> Thought that we would chip in on this thread. We have a reputable store and people come from all over the country and Ireland to purchase stock, etc. We also do alot of travelling helping breeders, and any one else out who needs our help. We genuinely care for the animals, and question any one who buys one, we also issue caresheets with all animals, and if we are not satisfied that the owners are up to looking after the aniamls they dont go, simple as that.
> 
> ...



thats really good talk :2thumb:


----------



## Reptacular Ltd (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi

Thank you.

We genuinely care for our animals, hence the smallest tank in our shop is 24"x18"x18" and thats for housing baby leos, and small snakes like hoggies. All of our animals, come to us in top condition, go in the perfect environment with perfect tanks, and stay in top condition because we make sure our customers fully know what they are taking on. We also provide support throughout the lifetime of the lizard, and have a specialist reptile vet that does discounts of 50% for our customers. For example a course of baytril for a boa with RI, will cost our customers less than £30.


Too many people set up shops on a whim, its alot of hard work, and stress, but worth it when you see reptiles you have sold previously come back in adulthood and looking nice. Not saying the OP is opening on a whim but a little more time is needed in my opinion. 

O forgot to mention the cost i said to run a shop for a year included no staff, and not the cost of feed for the animals, which can cost a hell of a lot. 

Plus if you stock locusts, crickets, etc there shelf life is not long. So we bin everything of the shelves at the end of the week and replace with fresh everyweek. So even now we probably throw around 10 tubs a week away, not alot but still adds up. 

Finding suppliers is not the hard bit top be fair if you have a few contacts already, finding good, responsible customers and caring for the animals is the harder part.



Thanks.


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you say you will be getting a loan soon, and i think you mentioned before its a big amount how will you be able to make the repayments each month if you are not opening till may, i am sure who ever is lending the money wont want to wait till the shops open before they see any repayments.

Its not easy starting a business i know as i have done b4 not a pet shop though and it takes a good while to build up a customer base, so you wont be raking the cash in and it will be a struggle with all your overheads to cover for the business and also to afford all your bills at home.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

That was a fantastic post, Reptacular!

As for sugar gliders ending up in rescue, I, personally have two rescue gliders in my care that came to me in a very bad way. And I know of quite a few others in the UK alone.... In other countries it's even worse. People buy them because they are cute (who can't resist those eyes... I dare ya to try), but they are specialist animals that need specialist care.

Rosanna, I would very much be interested in your response to my posts from last night.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I honestly don't have a problem with exotics shops IF they are run by well informed exotic keepers. One of my very close friends runs an exotics shop, actually.

Reptactular, you said that it's be a good idea for Rosanna to get some of these animals she's so desperate to stock as pets for herself... Well, she stated in another thread that she wanted to go meet other people's exotics because her other half wasn't keen on her keeping them herself. So how is she able to run an exotics pet shop if she isn't even allowed to keep these animals??


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I haven't had chance to read the whole thread, I will share that my insurance is with HSBC - whoever you open a business bank with, set up your card/pin payments etc. will probably give you a reduced quote on full business insurance and public liability for having it all with them, at least that's what I found - but most major banks will offer business insurance. When choosing your bank make sure you shop around, the rates do differ, if getting a business credit card or an overdraft feature think very carefully about the t&c because the % can be very different to personal. If you sign up for a chip and pin machine also check because each company can offer you different charges on this.

Like many shops, I'm not going to discuss my suppliers but if you're ever in my area feel free to pop in and have a chat and then we'd be willing to go into more detail about that sort of thing if we thought you were serious - but 99% of the information can be found on the internet or trade magazines with minimal research. To be honest I've never experienced a "bad" wholesaler, they're all businesses who want your custom and I've found them all to be helpful and professional, the prices and products tend to vary between them but customer service I've always found high across the country.


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

Amalthea said:


> I honestly don't have a problem with exotics shops IF they are run by well informed exotic keepers. One of my very close friends runs an exotics shop, actually.
> 
> Reptactular, you said that it's be a good idea for Rosanna to get some of these animals she's so desperate to stock as pets for herself... Well, she stated in another thread that she wanted to go meet other people's exotics because her other half wasn't keen on her keeping them herself. So how is she able to run an exotics pet shop if she isn't even allowed to keep these animals??


 
MY OH DOES NOT WANT me TO KEEP THE pets IN THE FLAT as it is a small flat, THE shop he is totally behind me with



i will not be posting ever AGAIN


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

What happens when one of the animals in your shop needs veterinary treatment and round the clock care? What happens when one of your rodent farmed critters comes in pregnant and gives birth? What about these noctournal exotics you want to keep in the shop that need care out of hours? How are you going to deal with all of those when you can't keep the animals in the flat.


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

the only reason i will be buying from a rodent farm is if i can not find anyone else to supply me, which seems to be the case, so i will just have to use simons rodents. i would prefere not to share any more of my plans as i will only be put down for it.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Then at least TWO of those will definitely come into it regularly... SR is known for sending off ill and dying animals, as well as pregnant babies. So how will you deal with that? I have worked in a pet store that bought in rodent farmed creatures.... It's not a pretty picture. And then vet fees on top of the price of the animal and its care. Definitely adds up. Unless, of course, you plan on culling anything that gets ill.


----------



## Reptacular Ltd (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi

To the OP, DO NOT TAKE IT PERSONALLY as far as i can read on this thread everyone is just trying to help in their own way. Please, please please, do alot more research and even work for free in a shop to get the jist if your that determined. All we are saying is be carefull. Once you get a bad name you will never make money. 

My honest opinion is if you are having to borrow a large amount, then you really are going to have to be taking at least £10000 a month to make it pay to be fair, thats without knowing your rent value, i know shops that pay £5000 a month, i also know ones that pay £500 a month (lucky sods), so it does sound like your expenditure is going to be more than your income for at least the first 2-3 years, until you 

a) get a customer base
b) get the right suppliers through trial and error; and
c) get a good trustworthy reputation.

Plus alot of landlords take a lower rental value for the first year, then up it just to get you in the property if its empty as alot of people are not opening new shops at the moment. 

So do not take this as critisicm it is advice from someone who has done it. 

You really need a lot of handson and contacts before you even sign for a loan, property, etc.

Thanks.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> That was a fantastic post, Reptacular!


Absolutely agree and the follow-up post too! Keeping animals in a pet shop isn't a 9 to 5 job and they certainly can end up costing you more than you pay for them.



rosanna123 said:


> the only reason i will be buying from a rodent farm is if i can not find anyone else to supply me, which seems to be the case, so i will just have to use simons rodents.


So given what you've been told about SR you are still prepared to buy - and sell to the innocent public -animals that won't be in the best health and have the best chance to live. So what would happen then if you sold a sickly chinchilla (for want of a better example) and got a great sale because the people buy everything they need for it and it takes ill, costs them a fortune at the vets and then dies and they don't want another one - they'll blame you for selling an animal not fit enought to be sold and might even want a refund for all the equipment they bought!

To be totally honest no self-respecting breeder will sell their babies to a pet shop, because then they'll never find out where they end up or if the buyer really wants one or is buying on impulse and then not looking after them properly. 

Breeding is not easy if you care!! It's not a case of shoving a male and a female together and producing babies to sell to pet shops. If you care about your animals you give them the best and you grieve for the ones that die and you nurture the ones that survive so you wouldn't sell those babies on to just anyone - you want the best homes for them.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> Cough. Definitely not always the case. I dont drive because a. I've left it too late to learn
> 
> *How old are you?* *I learned to drive in my 30's I don't think there is a really 'too late' when it comes to learning to drive.* *I would say if you want to have the freedom that driving gives you go for it whatever age you are.*
> 
> ...


*Having said that I drive, own a '10 car, have loads of animals many of which are rescues and I still can afford the vet care they need, premium feeds and the time to give them attention!*
*If you are committed to the care and well being of your animals you 'make' the time, the money and anything else they require.*


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

well i asked for other suppliers and no-one will tell me of any, so i will just have to buy from simons rodents now wont i, if some one was to help me by telling about another supplier that i could use, other than monkfield who i cant get in touch with, then i wouldnt be using him. 

i have a vat across the round, i have a flat, my boyfriend does not want me to have the pets in the flat constant, a couple of nights or so, he is fine with. 

what is your problem with me, no douht now i have said this, YOU will once again find something wrong with it to have a moan about. 

im am only asking for a little help, no-one seems to read what i wright, only what they want to read, then they change it round to make me look bad and have ago about it


----------



## missyrain (Feb 14, 2009)

rosanna123 said:


> the only reason i will be buying from a rodent farm is if i can not find anyone else to supply me, which seems to be the case, so i will just have to use simons rodents. i would prefere not to share any more of my plans as i will only be put down for it.



rodent farms are the wrose places out 
please stop and think before you do this
lots of people have told you and tried to help your just being silly now 
you no you cant do this so dont try


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

feorag said:


> Absolutely agree and the follow-up post too! Keeping animals in a pet shop isn't a 9 to 5 job and they certainly can end up costing you more than you pay for them.
> 
> So given what you've been told about SR you are still prepared to buy - and sell to the innocent public -animals that won't be in the best health and have the best chance to live. So what would happen then if you sold a sickly chinchilla (for want of a better example) and got a great sale because the people buy everything they need for it and it takes ill, costs them a fortune at the vets and then dies and they don't want another one - they'll blame you for selling an animal not fit enought to be sold and might even want a refund for all the equipment they bought!
> 
> ...


 
this is why i have asked for other ANIMAL suppliers, as i cant find any, i NEED to stock animals and if i can not find a diffrent supplier then i will just have to use simons rodents


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I am bringing up very valid points that you have to think about, but you are acting like a child and throwing a temper tantrum. People have said early on that shops aren't going to just give out their suppliers to somebody they have never met before. It's just not done. You need to get set up, make contacts of your own, build a good reputation, and then MAYBE other shops would be willing to divulge information. But to do that, you have to start small. So a shop that sells supplies is the way forward.


----------



## Reptacular Ltd (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi

We have all had to find our own contacts, you gain contacts the longer your in business. I have a network of breeders who only breed for me because i buy the lot, and they know how reputable we are and how well looked after they will be. 

We also breed our own stock. This way we do not have loads of stock in at certain times of the year beacuse we only buy CB reptiles. Which gives a higher chance for the animals. Therefore in summer we may stock aupto 4000 hatchlings, as it is now jan and feb and some of march we may only have 100 hatchlings in stock, which will have been bred last year (so whats left).

Just chill out, do loads of research and look around, net, magazines, shows, breeders on here etc and you will find them if you look hard enough.

I am still finding new conttacts who no one has ever heard of even now, but they are absolutely stunning animals off them .

Thanks.


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

not where i live its not.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

rosanna123 said:


> well i asked for other suppliers and no-one will tell me of any, so i will just have to buy from simons rodents now wont i, if some one was to help me by telling about another supplier that i could use, other than monkfield who i cant get in touch with, then i wouldnt be using him.
> 
> i have a vat across the round, i have a flat, my boyfriend does not want me to have the pets in the flat constant, a couple of nights or so, he is fine with.
> 
> ...


At the end of the day you are asking on a forum for hobbyists about trade - there is only so far this will take you, a lot of shops across your threads have taken time out of the days to help you how they can, but this is a business world and shops are a) not that comfortable telling the world where they get their stock and b) not sharing the intimate details of their business with a complete stranger on the internet who isn't in the business yet. Hundreds of shop owners exist on the forum who managed to do their own research and find suppliers - it's really not that hard, you will have to accept that a hobbyist forum will only get you so much help and advice and the rest you will have to research yourself.

Furthermore, I've tried to be patient and help and answer all specific questions as best as I can in your multiple threads, but every time you hear something negative you have a tantrum and start talking about quitting the forum, not posting anymore, everyone's against you - you can't do that in a business. In three seperate threads you've said you're not going to post on the forums anymore and then 5 minutes later you're back - it's very immature, I know that sounds harsh but you may need to toughen a bit and learn to take a deep breath, ignore negative things, and come back with your positive answers and keep on going. You can't just say "I quit!" every time something you don't like happens.

Running a shop will get you some negative customers, no matter how great your shop is, problems occur, whether it's a broken light bulb or an animal that's not as well as you thought or another competitor angry you're taking their business, a neighbour or perhaps an animal rights activist who doesn't agree with what you're doing - you'll probably see all of these things at some stage running a shop even if you're doing it all right. You need to learn to be polite, respectful and treat people like they're your customers - I'd recommend starting now, for every person who says something negative here, imagine to yourself - well what if this happened to a paying customer, what if it was a paying customer standing in front of me asking thee questions / saying these things, would you just stand there and say "I'm not talking to you anymore" and wait for them to leave the shop?

I personally have nothing against you opening a shop, I don't think it takes buckets of money especially as you seem to be saying you'd be selling mostly dry goods and just a few small animals, but I am starting to see something lacking in your responses and attitude - shop keepers have to be tough, but above all else you're working in retail which is a customer service industry and you have to know how to talk to people and provide a friendly and mature atmosphere and here is a great place to practice and toughen up for those hard knocks that might come along.

So if you really want to do this - why not take all the negative comments as a positive thing. Imagine they were your customers and think about the points and then either come back with a mature and well thought out response that explains their concerns or you can simply say, thank you for you advice, i'll take that into consideration. Sometimes people come into my shop and tell me that my setup for this is wrong, well, sometimes animal keeping isn't a science and there are things that vary by opinion - you have to learn to listen to everything people say, take it into consideration, and at the end of the day if you decide you're not going to do what they think is best then you just be polite and make your own mind up.

But sometimes, out of all the negative things, you can really learn something new and it makes you a better business


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok... I don't meant his to sound harsh (but you'll take it as such, anyways), but this is what I think..... You have always wanted weird and wonderful critters of your own, but your OH says no. And your little website that you set up sold a few things, so you though that if you opened a pet store that stocked the weird and wonderful critters you've always wanted, you could have them without the responsibility of them being "yours" and your OH wouldn't have a problem with it. I think you have a lot of growing up to do. So many people are giving you very good advice (yes, there have been few sarcastic comments, but most of what's been said has been very sound) and it seems to go in one ear and out the other. Reptactular and Athravan both own and run shops of their own and they are telling you how it is. Listen to them.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

rosanna123 said:


> well i asked for other suppliers and no-one will tell me of any, so i will just have to buy from simons rodents now wont i,


With an attitude like that I'm sorry you'll never succeed. You are selling animals to the general public - if they get a sick one they'll blame you (quite rightly if you sell them a sick one) and your reputation will be down the drain in a matter of months! PR is the most important thing about dealing with the public and having a business that provides for the public and you are putting that last on your list of importance because this is what you want to do.

If everyone on this forum told you it was a brilliant idea and you should go ahead and you ended up bankrupt within a year, who would you blame???

When doing anything, including opening up your own business, you have to look at both the pros and cons of what you intend to do and make an informed decision by that. Just 'wanting to do it' isn't enough!!!

If enthusiasm ensured success, then there'd be a whole lot of business still running successfully that have closed down through lack of support and money.

I think people on here owe it to their conscience and integrity to point out the cons against you opening the shop, because I think personally that none of us believe that you've really done that!


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

rosanna are you actually reading reptaculars posts? they are trying to tell you the realities of running a pet shop and you seem to either be ignoring them or assuming there wrong.

i will happily vouch for reptacular as its where i got my corn snake from last year. i cant fault them, the shops fantastic (enclosures are a good size and kept immaculate), the animals are in top health and (most importantly) the staff are very knowledgeable and will always help you out with any questions before or after purchase (ie when i had a 'omg hes not eating, panic!' moment 2 weeks after bringing him home). only reason i dont go more often is id come out with something and, until my racks finished, i have no room for anything else. that and i can get food closer to home from the petshop near me that dosent sell animals. however the urge to get a leo is rising again so il most likely be over soon :whistling2:


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> I am bringing up very valid points that you have to think about, but you are acting like a child and throwing a temper tantrum. People have said early on that shops aren't going to just give out their suppliers to somebody they have never met before. It's just not done. You need to get set up, make contacts of your own, build a good reputation, and then MAYBE other shops would be willing to divulge information. But to do that, you have to start small. So a shop that sells supplies is the way forward.


Jen has a really good point, she is asking very important questions, and because you know you can't answer, you are throwing a hissy fit and acting like a child. There have been several threads where you have been given priceless, honest and decent information and you have thrown it back in peoples faces with the attitude of 'I want to do it so I will anyway'. I would never buy from a shop with an owner like you.

If there is one good thing to come out of this I have learnt a lot on opening a pet shop, and from your responses, how not to do it.

If you want to go, then go. Stop asking people to just give you their time, patience and advice that you are clearly ignoring anyway, do your own research and hard work instead of expecting people just to give you theirs. Maybe you can't be bothered to do the research. If you can't be bothered to that, you clearly can't be bothered to run a business such as a pet shop.

You don't have the experience. You don't have the important parts sorted yet. You have no qualifications relevant to the business. You have no customer service (going on your responses on here, if you spoke to me like that in a shop I'd tell you where to stick your attitude). I admire that you have the spirit to want to do something as difficult as this and not to sit on your backside, but you are not being realistic.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Urg, it didnt save all my quotes - I'll just have to improvise lol...

Rosanna - you say you'll "have" to use Simon's Rodents. Stop thinking about yourself and think about those animals and your customers. You're not going to survive very long with a bad reputation, when a customer gets a pregnant rat, or one with a heart condition that costs them hundreds to treat for the length of their (shortened) life. Or when they come and bring a virus in. What kind of quarantine methods will you have in place? What will you do when they arrive unhandled and people dont want them because they bite? How many people do you think will end up repeat customers with this kind of experience?

Saxon - I should have said, it's not just finances that stop me learning. I have very little confidence, the thought of driving scares the bejesus out of me. I do have to learn to drive if I want to start my own business (as it'd be a mobile one). But at the moment I use my "lack of finances" (and confidence and other things I need like a weekend away for the first time in 15 years would be nice!) as excuses not to have to scare the crap out of myself. I think the only way I'll manage it is to learn in an automatic... :blush:

Back to the OP, please dont say you "have" to stoop to poor standards in order to make your business work. You should be more positive. You CAN make this work without animals, many pet shops do. If you want to sell animals - do it right, raise your own. If you cant do that, and your only choice is rodent farms - then I would rather do without than resort to that.

Think of the animal and customer's welfare first, instead of profit. Otherwise you are destined to fail within a few months max.


----------



## Reptacular Ltd (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi

This years geckos hatching soon starting at £20. Feel free to pop down end of next month for one. 

Thanks for the kind comments, its nice to have feedback on our store, animals and staff. 

Thanks.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Athravan said:


> At the end of the day you are asking on a forum for hobbyists about trade - there is only so far this will take you, a lot of shops across your threads have taken time out of the days to help you how they can, but this is a business world and shops are a) not that comfortable telling the world where they get their stock and b) not sharing the intimate details of their business with a complete stranger on the internet who isn't in the business yet. Hundreds of shop owners exist on the forum who managed to do their own research and find suppliers - it's really not that hard, you will have to accept that a hobbyist forum will only get you so much help and advice and the rest you will have to research yourself.
> 
> Furthermore, I've tried to be patient and help and answer all specific questions as best as I can in your multiple threads, but every time you hear something negative you have a tantrum and start talking about quitting the forum, not posting anymore, everyone's against you - you can't do that in a business. In three seperate threads you've said you're not going to post on the forums anymore and then 5 minutes later you're back - it's very immature, I know that sounds harsh but you may need to toughen a bit and learn to take a deep breath, ignore negative things, and come back with your positive answers and keep on going. You can't just say "I quit!" every time something you don't like happens.
> 
> ...



This is a fantastic post! seriously, what if a customer came in and said 'my hamster died a week after I bought it from you' what would you do? would you blame us for not being able to find private breeders for you? 'oh I'm sorry ma'am, I was informed this might happen but I had no other option, you'll get over it' or perhaps challenge them? 'well if you can find me a better breeder this won't keep happening! but no one does!'
It's your job to do your own research... and above all else, it's not even true that you haven't been told of anyone else other than simon's rodents. Since reading the thread I've learnt of Essex breeders, still a rodent farm but apparently better quality animals. Monkfield nutrition... Aswell as people telling you to research people in your area (though it may be difficult to get around with no car but not impossible). All you have to do is search your area and an animal for sale, even if it was just an odd litter of accidental babies, then you may be able to help them rehome them and markup on price. You will find that people breed but would like help rehoming the young, a lot. You have to start up a shop before you can even legally sell animals anyway though, so it should be easier once you have a reputation as good animal equipment store, and people realise you are knowledgable of animals.


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

You may as well stop wasting your time, and everyone elses.

You will NOT get a bank loan for anything like the amount you need, that's if you can get a loan at all. You mention 1066. Just because they have funding available, which I notice is 'limited', doesn't mean you will be successful in accessing it.

Either you're so blinkered that you refuse to take that on board (and you've been told it enough times already on here), or you have so little financial and real life experience that you don't understand. Either way you haven't said anything in any of your posts that suggests you have a hope of making a small business work.

Sorry, but you come across as spoilt, immature and lacking in the necessary knowledge, not desirable attributes in an entrepreneur!


----------



## kemist (Jan 25, 2009)

You cant seriously justify using a bad supplier by saying its the fault of people who wont give you contact with a better one. Low quality livestock will kill your reputation and business faster than you can blink. 

As previously said a survey saying people want to see exotics is not the same as buying them, my foster brother frequently tags along when i go to buy bugs to see the reps usually takes 3 times as long for me to get out of the shop. I have never bought an animal from there (they opened after i had reps) and dont plan to expand my animal collection soon due to space but i am typical of the customers the majority buy supplies not animals.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's the point that we are trying to make. Every time I set foot in a pet shop I head straight to the animals to have a look, cos I love looking at animals and I *need *to know that they're clean and well kept, but I'd never buy one!

I'd go to a breeder every time!


----------



## kim1989 (Feb 20, 2010)

well i asked for other suppliers and no-one will tell me of any, so i will just have to buy from simons rodents now wont i, if some one was to help me by telling about another supplier that i could use, other than monkfield who i cant get in touch with, then i wouldnt be using him. 

i have a vat across the round, i have a flat, my boyfriend does not want me to have the pets in the flat constant, a couple of nights or so, he is fine with. 

what is your problem with me, no douht now i have said this, YOU will once again find something wrong with it to have a moan about. 

im am only asking for a little help, no-one seems to read what i wright, only what they want to read, then they change it round to make me look bad and have ago about it


How old are you? - Like someone (sorry can't remember who) has mentioned before, you ask for help/advice. People give you their own advice and try to help you and you do act like a child. From what Reptacular Ltd has said, it is very hard to start a shop. This is something that I would love to do at some point in my life but at the moment am concentrating on taking care of the animals I currently have and trying to save some money to even begin to start this. 

Just take a step back and think about what you are doing before you open a shop, like I said from what I've read, it seems like a very big challenge and something that needs a hell of a lot of thought and research before signing or buying anything.

Just please listen to other people and stop throwing your toys out of the pram, they are trying to help you!


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Somewhere on one of the threads, someone said that legally you had to have 'animal care managment' degree qualification to get a pet shop lisence anyway? is that true?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

em_40 said:


> Somewhere on one of the threads, someone said that legally you had to have 'animal care managment' degree qualification to get a pet shop lisence anyway? is that true?


Yes, councils now require you to have, or be studying, "Pet Store Management" which is run by the Pet Care Trust - it cost about £200 when I started up my shop, I assume it's still a similar cost. The actual license holder doesn't need to have it, but someone working on the premises does, it can be a manager or just an employee as long as you can prove that someone has it - or is enrolled on the course. They generally give you 3 years to complete it.

In the case of reptiles they can be flexible, the course has about 3 pages on reptiles mostly filled with what I personally consider to be inaccurate (or open to opinion) information - it almost entirely deals with small mammals, how to care for them, what diseases and problems can occur, how to recognise and treat said problems. If you can prove that you have a relevant qualification or enough experience to cover you then you can be exempt, it's not a strict law and each council can decide on a case by case basis if you qualify. 

It's an entirely home study course though so it's probably worth getting it for anyone who's thinking about working in the pet shop industry or wants to add a qualification to their CV.


----------



## Reptacular Ltd (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi

ON the PSL requirements, you need to have either:

a) previously owned Pet Shop or held PSL;

b) Have a minimum of BTEC Aniaml Management Course; or

c) Be undertaking the above course minimum.

Hope this helps.

Thanks.


----------



## Reptacular Ltd (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi

Just to add to anthravan think you can do the course at selected colleges, i know there is a couple around here where you can do the course, not sure on costs though at a college.

Thanks.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

don't they have pet industry magazines there?

Pet Age Magazine February 2011 News

Pet Product News International

Pet Business


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Excellent, Thankyou.
I think a home study course would suit me as I have a child so I could study in the evenings, do you think that the 'pet store managment' would help if you planned on setting up a different kind of animal business or rescue?


----------



## Reptacular Ltd (Nov 1, 2008)

It will help but mainly concentrates on furries to be fair, are sections on reps etc. 

Look into them and see if they do what you want, experience is just as helpfull but course is always good to have.

Thanks.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

I think I'll be looking into doing that course on top of my degree


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Me too!! May look into taking that course, as well.


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

you know what im not listening to this anymore. i am doing a shop, i will be using simons rodents and i cant find anyone else, think what you want of me, i am fed up with being put down all the time, i do listen to what people have said, but when all it is is being slamed to the floor, im not intersted. so f**** you all, sorry to those who did help me, thanks to you lot, but to all you negative people out there that dont like me f*** off, i will no post anything again until my shop is up and running, cos I AM going to prove that most of you here are wrong. im not giving up on my dream that i have been thinking about for years just because you DONT LIKE IT, and im meant to be acting like a kid, ha, well im off now, argue about me between your selves, send me threating message if you want. see you all again in may WHEN I PROVE YOU ALL WRONG


----------



## Reptacular Ltd (Nov 1, 2008)

Just cant help some people.

Thats put a black mark against your shop straightaway.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

rosanna123 said:


> i have been down to the town and asked people what they would want from a pet shop. out of the 100 people i asked 60-75% of them said that they would like a shop near then (e.g in my town) that stocked animals, not just the normal rabbits, hamsters ect. but unusal birds, inverts, and others.


I am betting that 60-75% of the people who said they want a shop that sells unusual animals are the same sort of 60-75% of people who use local pet shops as "a free zoo for the kiddies." Watching folk visit our local reptile shop, other than the core regulars (most of whom I know by face, many of whom I know by RFUK handle, and nearly all of whom I know by what animals they keep) ... most of the "new" people are people who aren't buying, some of them are people who want to come in and go "Eurrrrgh, it's a snake!"

Sure, SOME of those people you asked will be people who genuinely would buy (at least) one animal from you. But they only buy that animal *once*. You need your repeat sales - people coming in for their weekly food, etc. That's supplies, that's not animals. You make your INCOME on the supplies.



rosanna123 said:


> if some one was to help me by telling about another supplier that i could use, other than monkfield who i cant get in touch with, then i wouldnt be using him.


UK Animal Wholesalers



Athravan said:


> You need to learn to be polite, respectful and treat people like they're your customers


Indeed... because, if Rosanna stocks exotics.... some of us MIGHT be her customers. Some of us will travel quite a long way to a good shop...


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

HABU said:


> don't they have pet industry magazines there?
> 
> Pet Age Magazine February 2011 News
> 
> ...


I'm sure they do Habu, but looking them up would take some effort !


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

vonnie said:


> I'm sure they do Habu, but looking them up would take some effort !



*snickers* :notworthy:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Reptacular Ltd said:


> It will help but mainly concentrates on furries to be fair, are sections on reps etc.
> 
> Look into them and see if they do what you want, experience is just as helpfull but course is always good to have.
> 
> Thanks.


I more mean, will it be useful for day to day managment or is it basically care guides?  

I'm interested in exotics, both mammals and reptiles, but I can't really go to Uni at the moment as it would mean moving far away, there are no good courses around here. I find it hard researching what animals they actually have on premesis too, which is a shame. 

I think the pet shop managment sounds about the most useful stay at home course I've heard of. I found one which was an exotic animals course but it wasn't of a high enough level so I don't think I'd learn anything.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well, as has been said before if your attitude towards your customers is the same as your attitude towards the people you have asked to help you, you've failed already, because I for one wouldn't buy from someone with a "my way or the highway" attitude like you obviously have!

I'd wish you good luck in your venture, but I doubt you'd want it, although from your attitude and lack of politeness you sure as hell are gonna need it!

And if this is just another one of your empty threads, see you soon and if this time you really are leaving the forum, close the door on your way out! :lol2:


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

feorag said:


> And if this is just another one of your empty threads, see you soon and if this time you really are leaving the forum, close the door on your way out! :lol2:


:roll2::roll2::roll2::roll2:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

rosanna123 said:


> you know what im not listening to this anymore. i am doing a shop, i will be using simons rodents and i cant find anyone else, think what you want of me, i am fed up with being put down all the time, i do listen to what people have said, but when all it is is being slamed to the floor, im not intersted. so f**** you all, sorry to those who did help me, thanks to you lot, but to all you negative people out there that dont like me f*** off, i will no post anything again until my shop is up and running, cos I AM going to prove that most of you here are wrong. im not giving up on my dream that i have been thinking about for years just because you DONT LIKE IT, and im meant to be acting like a kid, ha, well im off now, argue about me between your selves, send me threating message if you want. see you all again in may WHEN I PROVE YOU ALL WRONG


Hmm, well you won't be selling animals without a license, and you won't get a lisence without the course which we were talking about, you could be telling us that you have it or are on it. Instead you tell us to :censor: off...

We have already told you other people that are not simons rodents, you can't even be bothered to a google search, you should be saying 'will not find anyone else' instead of 'can not', the latter suggests you have tried, which you haven't.

Prove to us that Simons rodents are happy and healthy, selectively bred for temperment? You can try...
Prove to us that you can get loans would be a start... prove that you can get a license... and that you are successful and your customers satisfied, in a year or so, then try ten years... 

All the threads were possitive and helpful in the begining but you ask advice and then tell to everyone they are wrong... so there really is no point in asking for advice is there??


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

feorag said:


> Well, as has been said before if your attitude towards your customers is the same as your attitude towards the people you have asked to help you, you've failed already, because I for one wouldn't buy from someone with a "my way or the highway" attitude like you obviously have!
> 
> I'd wish you good luck in your venture, but I doubt you'd want it, although from your attitude and lack of politeness you sure as hell are gonna need it!
> 
> And if this is just another one of your empty threads, see you soon and if this time you really are leaving the forum, close the door on your way out! :lol2:


this +1. iv tried to help you, others have tried to help you, owners of respected shops have tried to help you. you have either ignored us or told us we're wrong the second a responce isnt to your liking. *if* you ever open then post a link so i know where to avoid if im ever down that way. given your attitude god help any of your poor animal 'stock' if one has the audacity to get ill.

personally id love to be a fly on the wall the day reality (or, more likely, the inland revenue) bites you.

and dont slam the door on the way out.


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Her threads all deteriorate because she can protest all she likes, the facts are she hasn't researched this properly, she won't listen to advice unless it's what she wants to hear, and hasn't shown an ounce of gratitude for the help that various people have given her.

Plenty of people have dreams. They work their arse off and save for years and years in the hope of achieving them. The OP is what, 21? No job, no money, no assets. But thinks she should have every bit of information she needs, and over £20k in funding handed to her on a plate.


----------



## kemist (Jan 25, 2009)

I appologise for being sarcastic and making unhelpful comments(not that it makes a difference in this case) but who wants to place a bet when she'll post next?

My guess is 6.27. anyone else wanna play?

P.s. I wanna be a race driver can you please tell me how to make a engine


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

rosanna123 said:


> you know what im not listening to this anymore. i am doing a shop, i will be using simons rodents and i cant find anyone else, think what you want of me, i am fed up with being put down all the time, i do listen to what people have said, but when all it is is being slamed to the floor, im not intersted. so f**** you all, sorry to those who did help me, thanks to you lot, but to all you negative people out there that dont like me f*** off, i will no post anything again until my shop is up and running, cos I AM going to prove that most of you here are wrong. im not giving up on my dream that i have been thinking about for years just because you DONT LIKE IT, and im meant to be acting like a kid, ha, well im off now, argue about me between your selves, send me threating message if you want. see you all again in may WHEN I PROVE YOU ALL WRONG


I get a feeling you're used to getting what you want all the time. Didn't hear the word no much as a child. 

My children are more adult than this post. And they can spell better too.

It's incredibly sad you keep ignoring advice, and coming back with messages saying your hands are tied and you cant do anything else.

You can! You could...

1. Choose a different more small scale supplier or local breeder.
2. Breed your own.
3. Not sell animals.
4. Have an internet business.
5. Have some animals on show and a list of breeders and rescues for those who want to buy.

But no, they would take effort. So Simon's Rodents it is. Clap clap, just lost one customer.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

rosanna123 said:


> you know what im not listening to this anymore. i am doing a shop, i will be using simons rodents and i cant find anyone else, think what you want of me, i am fed up with being put down all the time, i do listen to what people have said, but when all it is is being slamed to the floor, im not intersted. so f**** you all, sorry to those who did help me, thanks to you lot, but to all you negative people out there that dont like me f*** off, i will no post anything again until my shop is up and running, cos I AM going to prove that most of you here are wrong. im not giving up on my dream that i have been thinking about for years just because you DONT LIKE IT, and im meant to be acting like a kid, ha, well im off now, argue about me between your selves, send me threating message if you want. *see you all again in may* WHEN I PROVE YOU ALL WRONG



im sure everyone here will still be about in a month when its a different plan a worm rescue maybe? becuase you couldnt get the funds etc. promise we wont say " I told you so":whistling2:


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

double post......


----------

